# Platinum Blonde Shellac Mini group buy??



## LandfillLumber (Jan 20, 2011)

I went to woodcraft today to get some shellac and they are very high in price $42.99 for super blonde.So I searched the net and found these guys(link at bottom of page) with good prices on platinum blonde(very transparent good for turning as a finsh or sanding sealer for other top coats) a grade above super blonde if I bought 5 lbs. after shipping it would be $29.62 per lb..I would be able to get a pound into a flat rate envelope for $5 shipping so we would be @ $35-37 ish for 1 pound with paypal fees/shipping costs(never ran a group buy so someone could help me out with that end.I could also do smaller quantities if need be as well I can ship 1/2 a lb. first class padded envelope for like $3.50.Let me know what you guys think I guess I would only need 4 people to do it as i want a lb. myself but I can do as many as we can get shipping will come down and save a little more.Thanks,Victor
about middle of page you will see the dewaxed platinum blonde that I think is the best for turning purposes.
http://www.shellac.net/ShellacPricing.html


----------



## islandturner (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's another site you might look at:

http://www.woodessence.com/Dry-Shellac-P54C13.aspx

Larry from Harrow kindly passed this link along to me about a year ago.  You can buy in 1/4 pound increments and they have a number of different grades.  They're Canadian, so I don't know how that would work for sales into the US.

Steve


----------



## David Keller (Jan 20, 2011)

I've ordered from these folks once in the past with great success...  Excellent product and good service.


----------



## guylaizure (Jan 20, 2011)

I would be interested in a 1/2 lb.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess not enough interest.Guy I will contact to you when i order so you can get your half pound as well it will save a little on shipping.I should just spring for the 5 lbs. a resell it to the DAW at the meetings someone would want some for sure.Thanks,Victor


----------

